# Best place for a Sekonda Strela service?



## CallumRV (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi all, I have a Sekonda Strela 3017, does anyone recommend a place for it to get serviced and cleaned up? I live in the south of the UK, (Portsmouth) but as long as they accept postage I'm happy to send it off anywhere in the U.K. Thank you!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd heartily recommend Brendan Hoey here: http://www.webwatchmaker.com/

Not sure if he'll service an old Strela but it's worth asking.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Greg at Woodland Technical.

Quirky website but in my experience he does sometimes do the impossible, has done and is currently doing some work for me.

Website currently states not taking any further work other than by special appointment, so I suggest you send an Email and ask he can only say no.

I have no personal connection but he does do some exceptional work and warranties are pretty good to.

http://www.woodlandtechnical.co.uk/

Brendan Hoey : http://www.webwatchmaker.com/

Brendan Hoey also does remarkable work.

You could also contact Essex Clock & Watch clinic no website but google the name and a tel number is available, Simon has just done an Omega for me at a very very reasonable price.

All the above are good guys and nice to communicate with, Woodland can be a little slow at times but he is part time and very busy.

May be worth saying that sourcing parts can be an issue for some repairers but if you offer to source parts that can be of help, Ebay can be of great help in that respect.


----------



## CallumRV (Apr 29, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> I'd heartily recommend Brendan Hoey here: http://www.webwatchmaker.com/
> 
> Not sure if he'll service an old Strela but it's worth asking.


 He does seem like a very good choice! If you don't mind me asking, what watch did he work on for you, and roughly how much did it cost? Thank you.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

He's worked on a couple for me including this Longines:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/84651-1951-longines-restoration/&do=embed

I remember exactly how much it cost - about £350ish, but that was a full restoration including a service.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I can recommend Steve Burrage from ryte time he did mine last year great service and at a good price.

http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

the back


----------

